# You CAN get better...



## drbeattie

Hi All,

Many of you may not know who I am - others will remember that I used to post quite frequently on the old board. Anyway, I havent been visiting the site regularly for a long time as I have largely recovered from DP.

My DP started about 4 years ago after I took ecstasy. I had experienced DP/DR in the past, so knew what was going on when the next day the symptoms came back. I also became very depressed and suffered the symptoms that are associated with depression. It was hell - i never thought i would have any relief ever and just felt i was getting worse for a long time. Finding this website was excellent - it gave me some hope and i gained a lot of good advice from others that were going through exactly i was.

After about a year of playing around with different meds, I started taking knolopin (clonezeapam) and celexa (citalopram) in combination, and the improvement was dramatic. Within two weeks, the DP which was so bad and debilitating had started to lift. My depression also lifted. It took a long time, but after taking the meds for a few months i started to feel almost normal.

Since then, I am still taking these two meds and am slowly weening myself off. I am not CURED of DP, as if I miss my meds, I get DP back (not nearly as bad though) and the depression tends to return. But, I am happy to say that since the onset of my present dp episode, I have finished two degrees, have moved interstate, and am working in a fast paced corporate environment despite my condition. My advise to all is to never give up. I nearly gave up so many times, thinking I would never get better. But, with time and the right meds for me, I am getting on with life well.

Just thought you all might like to hear of success. This brings me to my point - keep trying to help yourself get better. I know it is hard and it can feel like there is no hope but there is. Try different techniques and keep working at it until you find some relief. Some will find help with meds, some with therapy and some with something else all together. Just dont give up on trying to make yourself better.

In summation, here are a list of things that I believe can help you get better (if not necessarily cured) from the horror that is DP/DR:

1. Meditation - reduces anxiety and can allow better sense of attachment to your body.

2. Medication - people will argue about meds and their role with DP till the cows come home, but I am proof that meds do work for some. Some have had success with the combo i take, others with lamictal, and many other combos have helped for others. It is a personal decision, but if you do take a med and it doesnt work dont be too disheartened - a bit of patience and testing of dosages and types will almost always be required. If you are going to try medication, talk with your doc and read, read, read about DP and the meds that have been successful. Give information to your doctor and help them help you - as DP/DR is so unknown, this can help you start the right way.

3. Osteopathy - I have found that seeing an oseto and receiving cranial sacral treatments have helped me greatly in reducing my dp. Cranial treatments assist in blood flow in the brain and reduces muscular tensions which can lead to dp symptoms. If my dp flares up badly, now i go and visit my osteo and it helps alot.

4. Supplements - DP can related to a lack of essential vitamins or amino acids and as such vitamins and other supplements - including l-glutamine, omega-3 and vitamin B - can help. It depends on the individual of course but these three are excellent supplements to try in my opinion. I feel that l-gluatmine saved me from my previous dp episode when i was younger and can help if dissolved under the tongue.

5. Excercise - keeping healthy and on the go is important in general health, especially for dp and depression. It seems so sometimes with dp to do ANYTHING, but even a small walk can help. Get oxygen in your system and blood flowing - it helps.

6. Eat Well

7. Seek Therapy - A large part of my recovery was seeing a psychologist every week. He helped me understand what might be causing the dp and gave me some excellent advice over time. Just talking to someone who could have some idea about how i felt made me feel a whole lot better.

8. Do things that do (or did) make you happy - i really stopped doing anything that i enjoyed when i was at my worst. This is a very common characteristic of depression sufferers. But even seeing a movie for me gave me some relief (i love movies and just doing this took my attention away from my disorder). Try to keep going in life and consicously try to keep in mind to do things you enjoy everyday.

Thats my list for now - hope it helps. Good luck all.

DB


----------



## Dreamer

DB, I'm thrilled for you! And I agree with every one of your points. 100%. I think I'm slowly turning another corner, granted at age 45, but hey, it's never too late.

I'm not cured, but things I believe are looking better. So glad to hear this about you!

Take Care,
D :shock:


----------



## Guest

Wowzer.

Congratulations, DRBeattie! That is just magnificient.

I made this thread a "sticky" as your words are perfect evidence that people can recover and every single thing you mentioned as helping you is just spot on.

Peace,
and again, SO happy to hear this,
Janine


----------



## Guest

Hi DB,

I absolutely love your post. It is so constructive and inspirational.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Hi DB,

I absolutely love your post. It is so constructive and inspirational.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

> I feel that l-gluatmine saved me from my previous dp episode when i was younger and can help if dissolved under the tongue.


Under the tongue... no-one ever tells me ANYTHING. I ate it like sherbet.

I dont think my DP will EVER go... damn you.

I refuse to take medication anymore - It wont help me. 9 years of neuroleptics and serotonin inhibitors and it didn't go... stuff you all.

What happens if you have ECT while you're in DP or DR because the Doctor doesn't believe you? Does it mess up your sense of self?

If I have DP (I'm going for my appt in Jan) does that mean that my underlying thing is ANXIETY, and "expressing emotions"/being highly emotional???
Is what I "am" overly anxious???


----------



## Guest

thankyou sooo much! im not quite over my dp (im not even sure if i have it, kinda self diagnosed) but just reading your post has given me hope as i lay in bed trying to sleep


----------



## Guest

Thanks so much for the great advice. I am having a lot of trouble right now and I need to read and learn all I can to help myself. I think I should go for therapy but like many others, I am afraid to tell anyone who is a professional, in case they don't believe me and just give me anti-depressants and send me on my way. Congrats on getting through it - I hope I can, too.


----------



## Kerio

ghost said:


> I feel that l-gluatmine saved me from my previous dp episode when i was younger and can help if dissolved under the tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the tongue... no-one ever tells me ANYTHING. I ate it like sherbet.
> 
> I dont think my DP will EVER go... damn you.
> 
> I refuse to take medication anymore - It wont help me. 9 years of neuroleptics and serotonin inhibitors and it didn't go... stuff you all.
> 
> What happens if you have ECT while you're in DP or DR because the Doctor doesn't believe you? Does it mess up your sense of self?
> 
> If I have DP (I'm going for my appt in Jan) does that mean that my underlying thing is ANXIETY, and "expressing emotions"/being highly emotional???
> Is what I "am" overly anxious???
Click to expand...

Don't get angry my friend. We're all in this together. (Most of us anyway) I've had DP ever since I was 12, and it has been with me for 14 DAMNED YEARS. And what's more, the person who beat me into a state of DP is my OWN FATHER, who, even now, stays in the same house I do.

I won't say the cure will come. Giving myself a false sense of hope makes it even harder to accept the possibility that it may stick with me till the very day I die. I take vitamins and supplements, lots of them (Multi-vit, zinc, gingko, omega oils, mega B, + a joint supplement), but I realise non of them really help.

I won't say the shrinks will help. The shrinks in Singapore (Where I'm from) Suck. They think too highly of themselves, and think that anyone who tells them they're feeling unreal and describe DP are just being childish.

The shrinks are afflicted with terrible "normality", to the point where they only see normal people, and think that everyone's normal, and people like us just refuse to be normal. I personally know people who tell me 'depression is optional - it's their OWN FAULT THEY'RE DEPRESSED'. I hate people like that.

But I will say this : Irregardless of whether or not we will find a cure, life goes on. Time slips us by even as we rage at our sub-consciousness. So don't get dejected or pissed off. Just live, and continue to live your life. It's a fight we all must fight, win...or lose.


----------



## liltiger282

So did the ecstasy cause the DP? I am new to this whole thing and am curious! Please someone let me know


----------



## wadey3

The onset of DP can be brought on by drugs, LSD, ectasy, dope, etc also abuse or violence in childhood, most believe that sufferers are prone to it, spend to much time internalising problems, issues, scenarios, etc and dp is the brain safety mechanism to it all. The problem is when this feeling of unreality becomes permanent and you just can't shake it. It becomes a dehabilating hell.........

Good luck


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

half the notices ive seen up on this board are about people who have taken drugs and have dp/dr cos of it ..... well yeah thats understandable its a drug its well known to muck with your brain but what about people like me ive had dp/dr since i were 6  
and i have no recollection as to why its started?????????


----------



## Guest

I've had DP since age 6 too.. also no recollection as to why. I just remember suddenly the foreground dissappeared into the background. I was walking along the fence and all of a sudden I was in a movie, and I've never really been the same. Been 26 years now, and finally the right diagnosis 2 years ago. I'm not sure there is a cure, but I keep plugging away. The latest attempt is remeron. Still have nightmares, but at least I sleep through them. I think it's making the DP worse though. I'm going to try the vitamin b6 supplement. anything but giving up!


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

hi shade

at last someone who has the same as me !!! please message me your e.mail addy xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi, everyone.

I've been reading this forum for a few months now, and have found some really helpful advice. The one that I wanted to chime in on is to stop fighting the dp, and start dismissing it as "it's just dp." I've been to a total of six therapists about mine now, and the one I started seeing most recently recommended a book called "Brain Lock," that's mostly related to OCD, but with plenty of overlap. This therapist specializes in dissociative disorders, and said that the dp comes from an obsessive thought disorder. I think that's true, since the sense of unreality and stupor seem to go along with a loud static of thoughts.

The book talks about "relabelling," which means looking at the dp thoughts as they come, and saying "that's just dp." If you're like me, the thoughts are pretty hard to pin down, since there are so many and they come so fast and thick, but the process has been working a little in the last couple of days. It's just a matter of sticking with it, and not getting too cozy in my dp, which it's definitely possible to do. Anyway, have a great day.


----------



## Guest

But according to the book,where does the obsessive thought disorder come from? Is dp supposed to be the outcome of ocd? And don't many people have dp along with another mental/emotional disorder, so that maybe this book is good for people with ocd conjoined with dp? But maybe it wouldn't apply to people with other disorders conjoined with dp? I don't think I have ocd though my thoughts often recycle themselves. I feel like I have a bit of many disorders and dp.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

TRUE!!! VERY TRUE!!!

i have dp/dr, anxiety, panic attacks, agrophobia ( when it gets real bad), depression!!!!

my doctors have also i have a personality disorder ermmmm wouldnt you mate if you suffered with all of the above lol jezzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## worldwideput

I have severe OCD and I think I created DP to quit thinking about the stuff in my head. I guess I just detached from it or something


----------



## willswapforcancer

static said:


> The book talks about "relabelling," which means looking at the dp thoughts as they come, and saying "that's just dp."


that just reminded me, about 6 years ago i used to see a psychologist at school, and he told me to use this exact technique for OCD, i think it ended up working. 

im gonna start using it again.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

oooooooooooooooooooooo never heard of it :shock:


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

Shade said:


> I've had DP since age 6 too.. also no recollection as to why. I just remember suddenly the foreground dissappeared into the background. I was walking along the fence and all of a sudden I was in a movie, and I've never really been the same. Been 26 years now, and finally the right diagnosis 2 years ago. I'm not sure there is a cure, but I keep plugging away. The latest attempt is remeron. Still have nightmares, but at least I sleep through them. I think it's making the DP worse though. I'm going to try the vitamin b6 supplement. anything but giving up!


wow u sound just like me amazing!!!!!!!!!

im goin through a bad patch at the moment i always go like this in the winter times... ive lost over 2 stone in weight i am having daily dp/dr and full blown panic atttacks which is really wearing me down i feel constantley drained, weak and low 
i am paranoid about my health and every tiny pain i freak and worry about i know this is because of something which happened when i were younger and since then family deaths and illness's have haunted me 
currantly my nan is in a bad way and i feel terrible watching her in that state it worrys me to think one day she wont be here and i do get my self in such a state over it sometime.. 
my family, friends and even boyfriend all think i worry to much which is true i know.. thats my main problem i think over time and constantley worry about everything 
anyway like i said im pleased to meet someone similar its a shame its under these circumstances lol
feel free to email me id love to speak to you

xxxx


----------



## Rozanne




----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+

***


----------



## amphibians

*drbeattie*, thank you so much for making this thread. I doubt you ever will read this, it's been 4 years since you last posted but, really - thanks.
I had given up totally about getting better, ever again.

Thanks for the tips, I don't even want to talk about how many times I've hurt myself because I thought I was the only one with this "wierd thing" (DP).

Thanks. =)[/u]


----------



## drbeattie

Hi Everyone,

It has been almost 4 years since I last visited, but thought it was time to come back and say hello! The forum is looking great with more sections and best of all a lot more recovery success stories. Since my post in 2004, DP really has left my life. I still do take medication (citalopram and clonezepam) however I am comfortable with this. I will look one day to ween myself off them - its just finding the right time.

I dont experience any of the DP problems that plauged me so badly over 2001-2004 anymore. Although I do have some symptom relapse when I miss my meds, on a day to day basis I feel completely fine. I work in a busy corporate environment and have been moving regularly over the past few years. Last year I spent 3 months travelling the globe and had a fantastic time. I am currently living in Sydney, Australia and am about to head off to Singapore and Hong Kong. I have a loving girlfriend who was there for me during the dark days and we are now so happy together.

I just wanted to reiterate to all that are suffering out there that there is hope! I am inspired by the people who visit this forum and their drive and determination to beat this curse. Per my first post, there are so many options to try to fight this disease - you just need to give them a shot and never give up. It can be hard, so very hard, but there is light at the end of the tunnel for all.

Best of luck to all of you and farewell for now,

DB


----------



## York

Hi, I've had dr since "forever", my childhood wasn't the best and I think I've always been anxious. I just wanted to say that after experiencing my first (really bad) episode of depersonalization at the age of 16 and struggeling with it 24/7 for three yrs, it went away! It was gone for 10 yrs (I still had mild dr from time to time in the beginning), so I'm convinced it's possible to get cured. For me, I know it has something to do with anxiety or even stress over a period of time. 
I canged my stressful invironment, asked myself what I really wanted in life, what kind of people I wanted around me.. I made a better life for myself. And as my anxiety level went down, my dp/dr went away.... Now the dp is back (sorry to say) but hopefully it won't take three yrs to get better this time. My mother passed away a year ago and I know I've had a hard time since then. I think the key to avoid getting dp/dr is to deal with your difficulties and emotions right away (I obviously haven't learned my lesson). Good luck to all of you, I hope you got something out of this............. :|


----------



## amphibians

york said:


> Hi, I've had dr since "forever", my childhood wasn't the best and I think I've always been anxious. I just wanted to say that after experiencing my first (really bad) episode of depersonalization at the age of 16 and struggeling with it 24/7 for three yrs, it went away! It was gone for 10 yrs (I still had mild dr from time to time in the beginning), so I'm convinced it's possible to get cured. For me, I know it has something to do with anxiety or even stress over a period of time.
> I canged my stressful invironment, asked myself what I really wanted in life, what kind of people I wanted around me.. I made a better life for myself. And as my anxiety level went down, my dp/dr went away.... Now the dp is back (sorry to say) but hopefully it won't take three yrs to get better this time. My mother passed away a year ago and I know I've had a hard time since then. I think the key to avoid getting dp/dr is to deal with your difficulties and emotions right away (I obviously haven't learned my lesson). Good luck to all of you, I hope you got something out of this............. :|


Hello *york*, do you mind if I ask you some questions? I'm very interested in other people with the same things as me, (DP/DR), so.. =)
*How do you know it's DR or DP you have?* I have no idea exactly what I have, maybe I have both because I can't really tell..
I think I've had DP/DR in about 6 years. Or well.. I can't remember. It's like everything has just faded away, I just can't remember..

I also believe you can get cured from this nightmare. I'm convinced. I KNOW you can. But you need to be willing to do some things on your own. You need to never give up, with the belief of being cured from this. People with DP/DR tend to stop doing stuff they like/use to. *Don't.* Go out, or whatever it is - and do what you use to do. Live your life as a normal human being. DP/DR is about anxiety. As you wrote, *york*, when the anxiety level goes down, so does the DP/DR.

So I totally agree with you, *york*. You need to deal with your difficulties/emotions right away. Because then you will get better.
I really got positive and happy when I read your post, so thank you for that =)!
I believe that Cognitive therapy, (CT) is the best solution to cure DP/DR, what do you think? Medications will help for some people, but I think CT is the most best.

Have a good day, /Kumako


----------



## jhrochester

Please. I need help.
I am fourteen years old. My DP is drug induced and has lasted a year and i don't know where to turn. I sympathize with all of you. I don't know what it would be like to live in this hell for 6 years. But i'm so scared. I only smoked pot twice, but i don't want to hurt my parents by revealing this. I see a psycologist for my depression, but i'm afraid to bring this to him. I don't know if he'll understand. I'll try all of this tips that i learned on this site, but i still have questions. Does anyone know if DP can dissapate gradually on it's own? And do anti-depressants and ritalin help. I'm considering a perscription. I just don't know where else to turn. It just feels better knowing that other people out there understand this horrible feeling. If i could take back that one drug experience i would do anything. If anyone knows how to help, please email me.
[email protected]


----------



## amphibians

jhrochester said:


> Please. I need help.
> I am fourteen years old. My DP is drug induced and has lasted a year and i don't know where to turn. I sympathize with all of you. I don't know what it would be like to live in this hell for 6 years. But i'm so scared. I only smoked pot twice, but i don't want to hurt my parents by revealing this. I see a psycologist for my depression, but i'm afraid to bring this to him. I don't know if he'll understand. I'll try all of this tips that i learned on this site, but i still have questions. Does anyone know if DP can dissapate gradually on it's own? And do anti-depressants and ritalin help. I'm considering a perscription. I just don't know where else to turn. It just feels better knowing that other people out there understand this horrible feeling. If i could take back that one drug experience i would do anything. If anyone knows how to help, please email me.
> [email protected]


I just emailed you, I hope I can help =).


----------



## York

> How do you know it's DR or DP you have? I have no idea exactly what I have, maybe I have both because I can't really tell..


*Hi Kumako*, well good question.. I've read so much about this now, I must have purchased every book there is on dp/dr... The way I' understand it, DR is like being in a dream, "a change in an individual's experience of the *environment*, where the world around him/her feels unreal and unfamiliar" (copied off Linden-method website). DP on the other hand is described as a change in the way you experience your _self_ ("A change in an individuals self-awareness such that they feel detached from their own experience, with *the self, the body and mind seeming alien*.") So DR=Environment changes DP= Your sense of self changes.

I guess all you can do is read all the information you can get your hands on, and self-diagnose :shock: . It all seems to fit in my case, all the symptoms and the cause for it.

I just got this book called "OVERCOMING DEPERSONALIZATION & FEELINGS OF UNREALITY, a selfhelp guide using Cognitive Behavioral Techniques" (Puh, that's a mouthful isn't it..) It has step-by-step techniques to help you manage your problems and hopefully get better. I haven't started on the techniques yet, to be honest it's a bit overwhelming when you're alone. Doing it with a therapist is probably best.

Good luck anyway, if you find a cure, get back to me


----------



## amphibians

*Hi york, thanks for your quick reply !*

Yeah, alright.. So I gess I feel both DP and DR. I don't feel that I excist. Maybe it's DP.. But, I don't really know. Because everything around me, it feels like it's so far away from me. I guess I have both :lol:..

I believe that too. I don't get any help for my DP/DR, so I have to deal with it myself. I have also bought some books recently on the book sale, couldn't find any DP/DR books there though.. But I bought about phobias and social phobia. It's a self helping book, cognitive therapy (CT). Exactly, nobody has told me that it's DP/DR I have, I just come over this site and realized that I have every single symptom.

That's awesome, that "OVERCOMING DEPERSONALIZATION & FEELINGS OF UNREALITY"-book. I think I'm going to buy it actually, so thanks for the tip !
It sure is overwhelming, but my therapist is so busy so I have to deal with everything on my own. If I wanna survive will say :lol:..

CT, Cognitive therapy, is the thing to cure DP/DR. That's what I believe!

Good luck to you too, yeah I will !
*
//Kumako*


----------



## Anla

Perhaps dp goes away easier after treatment for drug-induced dp. It takes longer, I guess, after the brain is beat and beat and beat by people.

Anla


----------



## amphibians

Yeah, I guess so..
If DP is not caused by drugs, I believe that you just cannot take medication to make it go away, because it has something do to how you think. Like social phobia.


----------



## sarah

Hi,

Am in sydney and haven't found anyone else in Sydney who knows this personally.. Having some success with Anafranil, hoping its just thedosage we are mucking round with now. Am keen to keep in touch. Have just been in a private Sydney hopsital and feel strongly about educating psychs here. You stillin Sydney?

Keeping Hopeful

sarah


----------



## hurricane12

i think meds work so well on your case because exstacy usually causes depression due to the high realease of endorphines after your done with exstacy you kind of crash and your brain is drained of endorphines which make you feel really depressed which is probably how you got dp and the medicine probably help because since you have clinical depression it helped boost you back to normal

i dont know if im correct but thats what i think


----------



## scarletfire

> i think meds work so well on your case because exstacy usually causes depression due to the high realease of endorphines after your done with exstacy you kind of crash and your brain is drained of endorphines which make you feel really depressed which is probably how you got dp and the medicine probably help because since you have clinical depression it helped boost you back to normal


Ecstasy releases serotonin, not endorphines. Endorphines are the bodies natural painkillers that are released after you've suffered a major injury, or, more easily, when you've eaten some opiates.

For you all you marijuana induced DPs out there, it happened to me back when I was in 8th grade (im 18 now). The first time i got really blazed, I tweeked out, had a bad panic attack and the entire night was a mess. For a few months afterwards I had episodes of DP, but thankfully they eventually dissipated. Through my entire high school career I smoked pot moderately and never had anymore problems (other than some anxiety that goes with it). Unfortunately, back in May, I was nice and loosened up (5-6 beers) and decided to eat half a hit of LSD. The experience was like no other high, it was an incredible night--it was as if I was a newborn who was fascinated by every little thing around my house. Too bad the next day, I was all alone and i guess I was coming down and I just felt like complete shit--anxious, uneasy, slightly paranoid, restless, ugh just terrible. For the next few weeks, I had pretty bad anxiety, insomnia, a few panic attacks, and a suppressed appetite. Some of these feelings, I think I created myself out of the fear that I was going crazy or something. For the past 2+ months, I've felt depersonalized, and just now I've been sleeping pretty consistently and eating better now that I've found this forum and am positive I just have DP and no other mental illness (I was scared as fuck I was going schizo or something). Like most of you, I need to just remind myself that "It's just DP" and not freak out. And hopefully, as it did 4 years ago, it will pass.

I've cut out most of my drug usage...well I never habitually did drugs besides alcohol, but I've experimented with quite a few. Now I rarely drink, am taking a B-complex vitamin and flax seed oil, exercise and just staying optimistic.


----------



## Crimson

drbeattie said:


> After about a year of playing around with different meds, I started taking knolopin (clonezeapam) and celexa (citalopram) in combination, and the improvement was dramatic. Within two weeks, the DP which was so bad and debilitating had started to lift. My depression also lifted. It took a long time, but after taking the meds for a few months i started to feel almost normal.


I also found citalopram worked very well for my anxiety, but not so effective on depression. I had very little DP while on citalopram and sertraline. After I switched to nortriptylin, depression is better but DP and anxiety is back. I think I might have to try both in combination. But it's not free


----------



## rufus1221

i feel so much better

my dp is going fast

its still there though

my eye floaters have gone, no more panic, no more tremor

still a bit anxious etc also i get the sense of i am not in control of my actiosn alot

i i am getting there

keep going people


----------



## mamamia

i am a very pessimistic person as a general rule...
i think there is no way out of this dr... as soon as i improve a little bit i get caught up on these thoughts about how bad my dr was, it might be in the future and start thinking about it as a chronic condition... i wish i could stop ruminating about it.... it seems impossible!


----------



## sneaker

Hi mamamia,

I have the exact same feelings as you. I am a total pessimist. In the 13 years I have had constant DR i have had times when I have improved, sometimes it has been many months when I have not thought about it, but I can never tell afterwards if it totally disappeared or if I just wasn't thinking about it. It always comes back when I go through a bad patch. Since coming to this forum though I am really starting to believe that one day it will go. I try to keep telling myself that eventually those good moments will all link up into one long one which will last forever and then I will know that it has gone.

Phil


----------



## kate_edwin

but your dp is drug induced, the treatment you've found would likely not help "natural" dp


----------



## IQ

kate_edwin said:


> but your dp is drug induced, the treatment you've found would likely not help "natural" dp


Most studies have shown there is no difference between drug induced or trauma induced DP/DR.


----------



## Claymore

.


----------



## ccatali1

Kerio said:


> Don't get angry my friend. We're all in this together. (Most of us anyway) I've had DP ever since I was 12, and it has been with me for 14 DAMNED YEARS. And what's more, the person who beat me into a state of DP is my OWN FATHER, who, even now, stays in the same house I do.
> 
> I won't say the cure will come. Giving myself a false sense of hope makes it even harder to accept the possibility that it may stick with me till the very day I die. I take vitamins and supplements, lots of them (Multi-vit, zinc, gingko, omega oils, mega B, + a joint supplement), but I realise non of them really help.
> 
> I won't say the shrinks will help. The shrinks in Singapore (Where I'm from) Suck. They think too highly of themselves, and think that anyone who tells them they're feeling unreal and describe DP are just being childish.
> 
> The shrinks are afflicted with terrible "normality", to the point where they only see normal people, and think that everyone's normal, and people like us just refuse to be normal. I personally know people who tell me 'depression is optional - it's their OWN FAULT THEY'RE DEPRESSED'. I hate people like that.
> 
> But I will say this : Irregardless of whether or not we will find a cure, life goes on. Time slips us by even as we rage at our sub-consciousness. So don't get dejected or pissed off. Just live, and continue to live your life. It's a fight we all must fight, win...or lose.


----------



## ccatali1

Claymore said:


> .


I agree with "You can get Better..." I found a combination of meds that works for me. Actually, zoloft has been the best working med for me. Now I take pristique with it. I also jog and swim, exercise to video tapes, walk with my dog while listening to music. My dp never gets totally better but there are things you can do to help it. Thanks for the inspiration. And, I hope that everyone will find their ways to cope.


----------



## Mpiirnak

Kerio said:


> Don't get angry my friend. We're all in this together. (Most of us anyway) I've had DP ever since I was 12, and it has been with me for 14 DAMNED YEARS. And what's more, the person who beat me into a state of DP is my OWN FATHER, who, even now, stays in the same house I do.
> 
> I won't say the cure will come. Giving myself a false sense of hope makes it even harder to accept the possibility that it may stick with me till the very day I die. I take vitamins and supplements, lots of them (Multi-vit, zinc, gingko, omega oils, mega B, + a joint supplement), but I realise non of them really help.
> 
> I won't say the shrinks will help. The shrinks in Singapore (Where I'm from) Suck. They think too highly of themselves, and think that anyone who tells them they're feeling unreal and describe DP are just being childish.
> 
> The shrinks are afflicted with terrible "normality", to the point where they only see normal people, and think that everyone's normal, and people like us just refuse to be normal. I personally know people who tell me 'depression is optional - it's their OWN FAULT THEY'RE DEPRESSED'. I hate people like that.
> 
> But I will say this : Irregardless of whether or not we will find a cure, life goes on. Time slips us by even as we rage at our sub-consciousness. So don't get dejected or pissed off. Just live, and continue to live your life. It's a fight we all must fight, win...or lose.


Damn do I hate people who say shit like depression is your own fault, its infuriating that people get MAD at others for suffering...especially when its their close freinds, so they get angry because their depressed freind is 'bringing them down'. Drives me friggen nuts.

Anyways, I think you're dead on, we must fight, win or lose. Even small wins are worth big losses...the ability to have a hilarious conversation with my roommate- even while battling the terror that I don't 'know' her and thshe thinks she's talking to someone who is still here but who i know doesn't exist anymore- is still an ability to have a hilarious conversation. To laugh. To call one of my closest freinds hyperventalating from the fear that everytime I'm falling asleep I'm drowing in levels of conciousness I shouldn't be in and will never get out of- and for her to comfort me, having no idea what I'm going through, just by caring enough to stay on the phone at 2 in the morning. I am not just fighting for life. I am fighting for these things in life that I know- though I cannot remember- I love.


----------



## LivingWithTheDevil

Thats for ur story... Im glad someone else has experianced feeling normal again.. I did refuse meds but i might re-think i got told they made u worse but seems like they dont..
Many thanks
Lisa 
x


----------



## Mpiirnak

LivingWithTheDevil said:


> Thats for ur story... Im glad someone else has experianced feeling normal again.. I did refuse meds but i might re-think i got told they made u worse but seems like they dont..
> Many thanks
> Lisa
> x


Meds (like anti-anxeity meds) have enabled me to cope with dp, to cope with life. I've been on Lorazapam for about two weeks, I hate it and I want to get off it but it has helped immensly, as a short-term means for dealing with the symptoms- symptoms I absolutely could not have dealt with on my own. However, there are even better solutions out there- I just read through this myself:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover-no-bullshit/page__p__173540__fromsearch__1&

If the link doesn't work, its on this site and its called "read this if you want to recover- no bullshit"

Havne't tried it mysel yet, but there are quite a few testimonials...


----------



## Dereck

Thank you so much for posting this.
I wouldn't even dare to try it.
Just the thought of it getting slightly worst
brings tears to my eyes. I'm so scared I don't like this!


----------



## L1F3

I don't really like the idea of taking meds but maybe it could help me but i rather cure it as natural as possible because i want to be 100% sure what im doing to myself. I don't wanna mess with my brain i mean what if it gets worse and i don't wanna feel like im gonna have to take meds my whole life.


----------



## opie37060

L1F3 said:


> I don't really like the idea of taking meds but maybe it could help me but i rather cure it as natural as possible because i want to be 100% sure what im doing to myself. I don't wanna mess with my brain i mean what if it gets worse and i don't wanna feel like im gonna have to take meds my whole life.


I know what your going through i've been in the same situation, but as i posted previously in another thread, meds are the only thing that keeps me going on a day to day basis... If you don't like the way it feels you can always come off them. I am currently taking Lamicatal with Celexa and when you have dp/dr anything that helps is a big relief....


----------



## opie37060

opie37060 said:


> I know what your going through i've been in the same situation, but as i posted previously in another thread, meds are the only thing that keeps me going on a day to day basis... If you don't like the way it feels you can always come off them. I am currently taking Lamicatal with Celexa and when you have dp/dr anything that helps is a big relief....


I also want to state that i am taking alot of the suppliments on that list..And i would reccomend Omega 3, Alive whole food multivitamin and Phosphatdylserine....


----------



## 3tch3r

I Hate to say it, and in no way is this me sayin' there's no hope for 85% of ppl out there with DP. But I have had DP for almost 12 yrs now. TRIED EVERYTHING!!! I think some ppl are just going to have to live with it....
theres my 2 cents for now! good luck to others!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathal_08

3tch3r said:


> I Hate to say it, and in no way is this me sayin' there's no hope for 85% of ppl out there with DP. But I have had DP for almost 12 yrs now. TRIED EVERYTHING!!! I think some ppl are just going to have to live with it....
> theres my 2 cents for now! good luck to others!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that the way i seee it too tbh for a good 70% of people there gonna have it for a good few years, i think this is mainly due to complete lack of treatment available. i mean so many doctors dont even know what depersonalization is.


----------



## coachSychie

Nice post!

And it's great that you have construct all that ideas.
I'm sure that whoever will read this, can take something that they may apply in their lives!


----------



## fieldsmatt31

i experienced depersonalization for a solid three years. very scary. very severe. i thought i was doomed, all of it.

i am 100% free from dp. totally gone. and i am being completely honest. you can say recovered but i dont look at it like that. it just went away over a little time.

ive said it before but it clears up like a bad storm. and i actually enjoy life.

not talking about enlightenment or anything like that but i absolutly do not have any feelings of depersonalization anymore.

i promise that it can go away. i know it for a fact.

just saying this to let the people know. it can go away. it does go away. belive that because it is true. it is like a bad storm. and if you can relax enough, be still enough, patience, positivity, and with the right understanding, the storm will pass.

i now realize that in the worst state of this "dp" i was not so different from everyone else, except i was completly traumatized by the fact that i did not know who i was, and i was terribly confused about it.

many people, almost everyone seems like, are all protecting and trying to improve the idea or their belief of "who they are". in my case i became terribly confused about it and had no idea who i was, how to be, how to act and interact with others. but it is ok to not know who you are. a lot of people do not truly know the reaality of their existence. and that is actually the over all story of humankind right now. we are discovering the truth of our existence.

there are many things you can do that will help you with this. a few for example,, meditation (many differnet forms) , learn, relax, look into your self, go into your body, eat healthy, be healthy, medicine can help,, listening to what those who have realized have to say will point you in the right direstion, you know those like osho, krishnamurti, mooji, eckart tolle.

there is ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS, and WILL ALWAYS be a solution. BELIEVE THAT.


----------



## FindADiminishingReality

So I have had dp for about 3 years now but everytime I go see a psychiatrist they never know what to do. They just kinda try and change the subject because they don't know enough information about it... ?


----------



## Guest

FindADiminishingReality said:


> So I have had dp for about 3 years now but everytime I go see a psychiatrist they never know what to do. They just kinda try and change the subject because they don't know enough information about it... ?


What I've done in the past is print off a few good articles here and there about the dissociative disorders and hand them to the people I was seeing, psychs and social workers etc. Most times they'll read them. If you find articles that really resonate with how you feel and what you're experiencing.. that helps them help you too.

The reason I print stuff off, is b/c I found if I sent them links to articles most often they wouldn't read them&#8230; Hard copies seem to work better.


----------



## MarLen

Hi there! Today I'm so nervous when I'm thinking why I'm doing this kind of things How I was? why is differente? I worry that I little bit forgot that the life is so cool and i still try to remind the most amazing moments.. I fell disconected.. It's friday I wanna go to the party but I fell like the panic attac is comming and stupid thoughts ''why I'm there what I'm doing, really I want it, why?'' Sooo confused..


----------



## mark1234

Lisa,

I have had it off and own for years. Mine is caused by a right hemisphere problem in my brain. All types of things can cause it.


----------



## masoni09

I have hope for all of us willing to fit this that we will all be better one day


----------

